# 1981 Mako 17



## map120277

Well I bought this boat back in April and have been really enjoying her. There is nothing like the older Mako hulls. For a 17 it sure fishes more like a 19. :beer:

<a href="http://s1224.photobucket.com/albums/ee363/map120277/?action=view&current=atthehelm.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i1224.photobucket.com/albums/ee363/map120277/atthehelm.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>

<a href="http://s1224.photobucket.com/albums/ee363/map120277/?action=view&current=Mako17.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i1224.photobucket.com/albums/ee363/map120277/Mako17.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>


----------



## chriscustom

Nice boat if you ever need a fishing partner.....


----------



## [email protected]

nice boat:fishing:


----------



## Smittroc

I just seen one like it on Craigs list.. also, how do u have it docked? is that a traditional/book method or did u make that up? im curious. nice boat tho!


----------



## map120277

Smittroc said:


> I just seen one like it on Craigs list.. also, how do u have it docked? is that a traditional/book method or did u make that up? im curious. nice boat tho!


That is a ladder going into the water and I usually just wrap the rope around it. Its nothing fancy.


----------



## TCMK1

Nice boat!!! I recently purchased a 15' tri hull mako...father checked it out and it was a great shape. I love the older mako's, can't wait to leave the desert and enjoy it for a bit before we have to store it for the winter. What make/year motor do you have on yours? if you do not mind me asking.


----------



## map120277

TCMK1 said:


> Nice boat!!! I recently purchased a 15' tri hull mako...father checked it out and it was a great shape. I love the older mako's, can't wait to leave the desert and enjoy it for a bit before we have to store it for the winter. What make/year motor do you have on yours? if you do not mind me asking.


Its a 1998 Evinrude 115 that was recently rebuilt. It will scoot


----------



## TCMK1

my boat came with a 1986 65hp suzuki, we'll see how it run's when I get back. Definetaly gonna upgrade motor in the future. Hopefully it last me a season or two.


----------



## readyrock

Nice little boat. I bought a 23 Mako straight inboard brand new back in 1978. Had that boat in the canyons and further many times. I miss her. At least I have this little boat to play with though.


----------

